# Chocolate Kiss soda/pop bottle



## dw3000 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hello,
 I recently acquired this pop bottle with an embossed scaly pattern and the words "Chocolate Kiss" on both sides.  On the bottom there is a embossed "W".  Any ideas as to it's origin?  I thought it might be from the Kiss Beverage Company (Kitchener, Ontario), but haven't been able to find any info online.


----------



## dw3000 (Feb 13, 2012)

sorry this should be in the "After 1900" forum.  I can't figure out how to move it.


----------



## bubbas dad (Feb 14, 2012)

very nice deco soda bottle.


----------



## bottlehunter (Nov 25, 2015)

*Re:  RE: Chocolate Kiss soda/pop bottle*

I have a number of these Chocolate Kiss bottles - were you ever able to find out where they were made or what they might be worth?


----------



## camirv (Jan 23, 2017)

Am new to your forum..... I too have just acquired a Chocolate Kiss soda/pop bottle as described earlier in this thread.    Does anyone know the current value of these bottles?


----------

